# Brock Lesnar overload



## Clark Kent (Nov 17, 2008)

11-17-2008 12:51 AM: With a one-fight winning streak and a 1-1 UFC record, Brock Lesnarwas given a title shot in the biggest MMA event in the world. Followingthe win, sporting a rather unimpressive 2-1 UFC tally, he is now theheavyweight champion. How and why did this happen? 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 17, 2008)

It is all about marketing and money, the UFC is about entertaining the masses, just like the WWE. Say goodbye to what was and hello to the future fake and unewalistic people getting in for the cash. Characture should be coming anyday now, Brock could dress up as superman and fly to the ring with wire just for the fans.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2008)

two reasons why he is champ

HE beat the champ
he got the fight because he is sellable

Now he need to fight the old interm champ if he really wants to be called champ.   Yes he has holes in his game but he is still learning


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> It is all about marketing and money, the UFC is about entertaining the masses, just like the WWE. Say goodbye to what was and hello to the future fake and unewalistic people getting in for the cash. Characture should be coming anyday now, Brock could dress up as superman and fly to the ring with wire just for the fans.


 
Let's see how Lesnar does against Petruzelli!!!!

hehe


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 17, 2008)

This might be unpopular, but give the guy some credit.  He beat Randy Couture!  That's a huge accomplishment.  Yeah, his fight record is short, but it doesn't matter who you are, you don't just come in and beat someone like Randy without having some talent.  I'll give him props and the benefit of the doubt.

Now, I'm not saying he's the best ever or that he'll be tough for anyone to beat.  Frank Mir showed that he's got some serious holes in his game.  He'll hold onto the title if he can prove he can hold his own with a great submission wrestler.

I don't think he'll hold the title for long.  He'll get beat.  He's no Fedor.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 17, 2008)

Marketing is key to why he got the shot.
Now they should have him face the winner of Mir Noguiera and we'll see if he really deserves the title.
Randy is getting old, but let's not forget that he was dominating Lesnar in the fight. Brock won because of his size power and athleticism.
I think Mir or Noguiera would both take the title from him.
Lesnar vs Fedor would really be something, and Fedor would Crush him.
Also I think Randy would deserve a rematch, With the exception of his punching power and ground and pound, he has little else to put against Couture who was dominating the fight, especially in the clinch.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll perdict that Lesnar will lose and win and lose and win a few times over his carrer.  He is big but needs to improve in some areas so as he learns he is bound to stumble a few times.  
In the mean time he means $$$$ each time he fights


----------

